# Database Discussions > MySQL >  New Versions of dbForge Plugins for Visual Studio

## Devart Software

Devart team announces the release of the new versions of dbForge plugins for Visual Studio. Plugins provide an easier way to explore and maintain existing databases, design complex SQL queries, and manipulate data in different ways. 

The new versions offer a large number of new features and improvements that simplify database development and enhance data management capabilities.

What's new in dbForge Fusion for SQL Server, v1.8:

* SQL Server 2014 support
* Database Backup and Restore features are added
* Possibility to attach and detach a database is added
* Database Visual Editor is added
* Objects' dependencies view is supported

What's new in  dbForge Fusion for MySQL, v6.2:

* Connection to Sphinx Search Engine
* Windows connection coloring is added
* Viewing script while editing columns, indexes etc.
* Alias refactoring
* Detect changes on a server before refreshing suggestion cache
* Quick Information for cursors

What's new in dbForge Fusion for Oracle, v3.6:

* Connection via Windows authentication is added
* Ability to compile objects from object category node is added
* Include Print Comments option is added
* Use SQL *Plus Commands option is added
* Windows connection coloring is added
* Current variable value output in tooltip while debugging procedures and functions is added
* Viewing script while editing columns, indexes etc. is possible now

----------

